# sparco products



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i was just wondering if sparco products worked in a b14 i have a 98 200SX and wanted to by a sparco shift knob and pedals. any one have any experience with them or should they fit?


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Those should be universal products, and should easily mount right on. The pedals are probably pedal covers, so they should just slip on over your stock pedals and screw on with mounting clips. The knob will either have inserts you put in with different diameters to fit your shifter, or an insert and set screws.
I've got a set of Razo pedals that sit over top of my stock pedals and have screw brakets on the back that hold them on.
Oh, if the pedals come in 2 sizes (large gas pedal, and small gas pedal) get the small pedal. And you might have to take off the gas pedal to do a little cutting to get the pedal to fit properly (it's plastic so it's easibly cuttable, and there's a clip on the back that holds it onto the gas linkage).
Hope this all helps!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

that will do it...thanks shane


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

I have a Sparco shift knob. They're easy to install, and I love it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

The Sparco pedals are not slip ons...FYI. You have to drill into your existing pedals. I have them on mine...very good pedals for heel/toe as well.

Kyle


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

They both will work well w/ no problem.


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

Thrillseeker197
Did you have any trouble with the gas pedal? On mine I could only use 2 of the 3 F.H.C.S.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

Nope I have no problems with mine at all. I used all 3 pedals...

Kyle


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

I meant 2 of the 3 Flat Head Cap Screws supplied. The metal rod interferes with one screw. I could have ground the screw down and threaded it into the plastic for looks but I didn't want to waste my time. I may not have the same pedals as you either.


----------

